# NT: Lying - Your thoughts?



## OneiricEntropy (Apr 22, 2010)

Oh, and I also will not even realize a lie until it has left my mouth, and by then what's left to do other than just go with it? I'm not about to feel bad about something I can't change unless it will really hurt someone and I can think of a way to get out of it w/o looking like an ass.


----------



## RomanticRealist (Mar 26, 2010)

- Do you (think you) lie more often than the average person?

I definitely lie less.

- Do you considering lying to be (generally) wrong?

Yea. I know there are instances where lying can be the right thing to do, but it takes a lot out of me to lie, I hate lying and I suck at it. Of course there are instances where I am an excellent liar and don't feel bad about lying at all, for instance during poker, I lie all the time. Also, when I'm joking around, I lie all the time.


----------



## SuSu (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for your responses so far.

*As we can see from the interim results: *
- INTP's and ENTP's are horrible people and should NOT be trusted! :tongue: 
- Whereas ENTJ's are honest folks. You can always trust us! roud:





Edit: 100 posts! woot!


----------



## bendomolena (Dec 30, 2009)

I lie about mundane things like if someone asks to borrow my computer charger, I say I didn't bring it,if they ask to borrow money, I say I'm broke, ask if I fed the pets, I say yeah, etc. I think I do it mostly out of laziness because I don't ant to go through the trouble of repeatedly bothering people to pay me back, remembering to take my charger back, cracking open a can a pet food, etc. Though, If I do get into a bad situation, I can lie my way out while keeping an honest, apathetic face because of experience and the ability to think up a believable lie on the spot without stuttering/looking flustered (because of my good imagination).


----------



## Andrea (Apr 20, 2009)

pragmatic lies ok whatever, but lying for diplomacy's sake is emotionally exhausting. so i probably lie a lot more than i notice. i only notice when i feel bad. i voted yes. ha


----------



## Saint Darkness72 (May 8, 2010)

I don't think I lie more than the avarage person, I think I lie even less - but that's just it, I feel like I've dissapointed someone when I lie, cause they expect me not to. And yes, I think lying is wrong and tried to be avoided, though lying IS the best option in some scenaios.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I hate lying and try not to, ever. I offend people and I sound crazy but this is the one thing I'll never consider changing for anyone/thing.

I can't speak for "the average person" having never been them, but I doubt many are as honest as me.

If you couldn't tell I think lying is wrong, people deserve to know the truth and if you can't give them that you can always refuse to say/keep your opinion to yourself.

Believable liars probably do make better leaders - if you convince all the employees they have a chance at promotion they will all work harder and make the company more productive. An outnumbered army unit with self belief is more likely to win (or die trying). Better leader regarding getting the job done but not a better person...


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

I just posted in another thread about lying.

One has to understand what constitutes a lie. A lie is anything that is not the full truth. You can lie and not even know it or mean to lie.


What you're looking for is a deception. You know when you're deceiving someone and you probably know why you're deceiving them.



Another thing is that people have selective memories when it comes to negative things about themselves. A lot of people say they don't lie. Those are the people I KNOW are liars. Some people say they feel bad when they lie. Those people I KNOW are liars.

There are situations (important relationships) where it would hurt me deeply to lie and I do my best to accurately put forth the truth. There are other situations (random jackoffs that approach me) where I don't give a damn about fully deceiving someone. In the grand scheme of things, I have fewer important relationships than there are random jackoffs in the world, so in the end I don't care when I lie more than when I do care about lying.

Am I a liar? I don't know. I've trolled people on the internet, and trolling is all about lying and deceiving. When people approach me when I'm shopping in the store and strike up a convo for no reason, I'll deceive them plenty if I feel like it. Who are they to approach me anyway? Every time I put on a smile when I walk outside into the public, I'm lying my ass off.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

xntp. I honestly feel like shit when I do it. I make it a point to not lie in personal relationships, because it builds a weak foundation where everything comes tumbling down later. No point in doing that.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Amenophis said:


> Another thing is that people have selective memories when it comes to negative things about themselves. A lot of people say they don't lie. Those are the people I KNOW are liars. Some people say they feel bad when they lie. Those people I KNOW are liars.


Are you saying that *only* liars say that they feel bad about lieing?


----------



## Amenophis (Apr 18, 2010)

very bored said:


> Are you saying that *only* liars say that they feel bad about lieing?


I'm saying that anyone who makes a statement as broad as "I feel bad when I lie" is lying. I promise promise promise you that person has lied before and not felt bad about it. What that person is doing is being mentally selective about times they've lied and being ambiguous with what constitutes a lie.

I can explain further if this is going to become an issue.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm suprised at it being NO for INTPs... I would think it were higher for INTJs and ENTPs.

Lying is only bad when you hurt someone. I have lied plenty of times, with a straight face, and have not felt bad. Most of it was out of greed or manipulation. I'm a great liar and I only lie for my own personal benefit.


----------



## very bored (Jul 6, 2009)

Amenophis said:


> I'm saying that anyone who makes a statement as broad as "I feel bad when I lie" is lying. I promise promise promise you that person has lied before and not felt bad about it. What that person is doing is being mentally selective about times they've lied and being ambiguous with what constitutes a lie.
> 
> I can explain further if this is going to become an issue.


You explained enough. It's just that I don't like making such broad generalizations about people.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Amenophis said:


> I'm saying that anyone who makes a statement as broad as "I feel bad when I lie" is lying. I promise promise promise you that person has lied before and not felt bad about it. What that person is doing is being mentally selective about times they've lied and being ambiguous with what constitutes a lie.
> 
> I can explain further if this is going to become an issue.


Most people who make that statement are saying it as a general trend, not an absolute.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Honesty goes hand in hand with respect. If I respect someone, and value them as a friend/person, then I am honest with them as it is just not in me to be deceitful to someone I care about. Honesty amongst my close peers is also something that is very important to me. Being lied to shows a disrespect for me and my intelligence, and I don't tolerate that. Someone who I don't really care about? I'll be as honest as I need to be.


----------



## Theaetetus (Apr 24, 2010)

Whenever I lie, it's a good, calculated, solid lie that benefits everyone involved. Why would I feel bad about helping people? Keep in mind that this occasion is rare.


----------



## Lestroe (May 7, 2010)

- Do you (think you) lie more often than the average person?
No, and I avoid outright lies when I can. I'd rather twist the truth a bit. 
- Do you considering lying to be (generally) wrong?
Only when it is harmful. I do not feel bad about lying to others. Generally it benefits me in some way and sometimes it also benefits others. I never lie with the intention of hurting someone.


----------



## Hoyden (May 15, 2010)

I find it very, very difficult to lie. I avoid situations where I might have to lie. I lied more when I was younger and felt a lot of guilt about it. It's just easier to tell the truth.

eta: I do believe lying is generally wrong, but I can see how it might ease certain social situations.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I also don't have the memory to remember lies. If I am to think about them and their ramifications it means I will have to keep lying to cover them up. I also get a tic or a twitch if I were to tell a big lie. It does make me feel bad so I don't usually bother. The bad aspect is I am lying to myself not a moral one. It's too much hard work basically.:blushed:


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Lying is just a waste of effort. I will just tell you nothing or the truth. When you say nothing people fill in the blanks on their own with what they want to hear and you learn about their expectations.


----------

